# "IBS Type"



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

I recently spoke with a Dr. who's also big on alternative treatments for "IBS" & told me when she see's a new patient they usually fall into 2-3 types.I thought this may interest some of you!Type One:Conventional Medicine Believer: This is the person who's completely sold on conventional treatments and medicine. They believe there's no cure for "IBS"And its mostly a Stress Induced condition. There waiting for that "Miracle Pill" to give them relief.They usually refuse to acknowledge that conventional treatments has been a HUGE BUST and there always reading about the lastest "research" that's in the works. They look at "IBS" almost as one would look like a broken arm or leg. There not big on trying alternative treatments because the Drs. know best & its not scientifically proven! They want to first see all the research and data for it in JAMA or another medical journal. There usually not interested in hearing success story's because they believe its probably just a placebo effect anyway or just a short term remission Or they never had "true IBS". There convinced that there are "IBS" experts.TYPE Two: Likes to keep an open mind. Is willing to try alternative remedy's. There main interest is feeling better not trying to figure the entire puzzle. They realize that "IBS" is a Trash-Bag Diagnosis" That some Drs. make the diagnosis after a 15 minute session or after doing a few tests and not finding anything. They bounce from one supplement to another. Not really following any specific program or treatment. There open to making changes in their diet..and realize that eating/drinking JUNK foods probably has something to do with it.TYPE: THREE: Is very similar to type TWO but there following a PROGRAM. There very aggresive with the treatments. There giving it a change to work and not expecting to be completely better in a few days. There usually doing MANY things all at once. There determined and focused in getting better. They realize that these other symtoms there feeling are probably linked; fatigue,anxiety, skin problems, etc. They stopped taking all the other "G.I. Meds" because there probably hindering there progress. They realize that the body has tremendous healing ability's when given a chance.There optimistic that they will live a normal life again! & Beat the "IBS"


----------

